# Working line Dutch Shepherd x Malinois litter



## Reminy2013 (May 3, 2021)

Rogue BRN 37674
Krash BRN 29315
Genetics are a strong foundation for these pups! Mom has embark testing completed as well as OFA hips/elbows prelims 
Krash is an imported trained personal protection dog and Rogue is a trained personal protection dog. Lines include Jary, Berry I, Duco II, Django, and Berry II to name a few. Due to blackout of two buyers- we have two females available.


----------

